# Will a 190 x 51 fit my Cannondale Scalpel



## Jamie Kerby (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi I have just purchased a Cannondale Scalpel Hi Mod 2017 and wondered will a rear shock 190 x 51mm fit??? As Cannondale states it should house a 190mm x 45mm??


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Yes it will fit. You will have about 112mm of rear wheel travel though.


----------

